# 2002 Audi A4 3.0 oil capacity anyone know



## polanhe (Mar 8, 2004)

I recently bought an 3.0 A4 engine code AVK.
I need to change the oil on my machine but I got a problem... the Oil Dipstick is broken in half and I don't have a tool to measure the Oil. 








thanks your your help.
BTW: I tried to buy a replacement dipstick and I can't find any on my country, I requested one to a friend in LA and he will be back to .gt in 1 month....


----------



## polanhe (Mar 8, 2004)

Help...
pls...


----------

